# Crochet Along - June 2012



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Would anyone like to join me as I make this Tunisian Throw? The last crochet along thread got me wanting to get used to using my afghan hook and I like this throw with all its different textures. I'm only familiar with the basic tunisian stitch so this will be a learning experience for me, don't be afraid to join in if you are beginner too. 

I'll be getting my supplies this weekend, but if anyone wants to wait to start until June I'm okay with that. Here's my first question: Do y'all think this would be okay to make with cotton yarn? I have plenty of red heart acrylic in my stash, but I prefer the feel of 100% cotton. Do you think it would be too heavy or not work at all? I was thinking of using the Peaches and Creme because it is readily available at my Walmart with a lot of different colors.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Callie, I like this pattern alot. I'll join in -- this is a great way to brush up on my repertoire of tunisian stitches. I don't know about using cotton worsted for this. I wove a blanket from cotton worsted and I use it all the time but I think it would be kind of heavy and stiff in tunisian. I'd say try a sample and see. With tunisian you can go up a hook size or two and loosen the stitches, though you'll throw off the gauge.

I'll either use a finer cotton I have on cones from Pisgah's closing sale, or some odds and ends of handspun wool. I'll do some swatches this weekend.

Thanks for posting the pattern. Anyone else interested? You don't have to make the whole afghan -- you could use the different square patterns for all kinds of things.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay, I was beginning to think I would be doing this one by myself. I'll be learning all the stitches except the first block. 

I made a square this morning using some scrap cotton I had and I think you're right. It's too stiff. I crochet really tight no matter what size hook I use so I figure it's better to just use an acrylic. I've started another square with the red heart to see the difference. 

I'm gonna start making the squares in one color and see how they look next to each other. I'd like to showcase the stitches and not the colors. Know what I mean? If the blocks kinda run together and you can't see the difference in the blocks then I will decide on what colors I want to use. I might even sc around the blocks in a contrasting color to separate them. I really like the colors in the picture, but I hate to go buy more yarn. I've been trying to use up what I've got, to make room for different colors.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm using a fingering weight non-mercerized cotton and a size H hook. The directions say to work loosely, so this hook/weight combination kind of enforces loose work. Mine is working up to be a nice waffle-y fabric. I'm so glad you posted this.

I started on the "honeycomb" stitch square just for fun and I'll say this, I HATE purling in tunisian but I'm going to make myself learn to love it. It feels like I have to stand on my head to make the hook go the right direction.

I'm also going to work in one color and see how far I can get with the cone of thread I have. I'm going to have to change the number of rows, I can see that already with this one square, to make the squares. I do think this would make a lovely wool blanket too to use up odds and ends of handspun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think that is a beautiful blanket, like a sampler. I'll be watching


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I started with the basic tunisian to get some practice and I definitely crocheted too tightly. You can see the size difference in my pictures. I moved on to the honeycomb and I crocheted a lot looser on it. Hopefully now that I have a few squares done I will figure out my tension. I'm going to go back and do another basic square to see if I can crochet looser. 

PollySC - I agree the purling is awkward at first, about halfway through I finally "got it". I really think the honeycomb is going to be my favorite square.

I'm using a G hook because that is the only tunisian that I have. So my squares are about 2 inches smaller than the pattern says. And they aren't square so I guess I will be adding extra rows too. After putting the squares next to each other I'm pretty sure I'll do a sc border. I'm thinking a 1 inch border, that way I can make up the difference I'm losing with my smaller hook. I haven't made up my mind just yet though. 


  
Click the pics to make them bigger.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice! Your work is very even -- looks perfect to me. I'm finding the number of rows in the pattern doesn't work for me so I'm just working the squares till they are, well, square.

There are, I have discovered, 2 ways to purl. One is the first way I tried (also called the tunisian twisted stitch) where you go through the vertical bar left to right (easier, as I said, when standing on your head). The other is to go through the vertical bar right to left, with the yarn in front of the hook, wrap a loop (not just a yarn over) and pull through. I prefer the 2nd way at the moment.

My squares are too small too because my thread is thin cotton. I like the cotton because it really reduces the tendency of tunisian to roll on the edges, but it is fiddly to work with and of course has zero stretch.

I'll post a photo sometime. I like the honeycomb best so far too. And I agree -- tunisian almost always needs a slip stitch or single crochet edge and that will control the roll and even up the squares.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried that way of doing the purl too. Just couldn't wrap my head around it. I've been doing them the second way you described. I kept forgetting to move the yarn in front! Once I got a rhythm going I did okay though. 

I just got back from the store and I was going to get some more yarn, but my local walmart isn't carrying that color now.  I guess I'll be using something different. I really don't want to run to a bunch of different stores trying to find a particular color. So the next pictures you see will probably be in a different color than the ones already posted. But that's okay because they were more of practice squares anyway. I also went ahead and bought an I hook. That was the biggest they had in stock. 

I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've went back to my worsted weight cotton with the I hook just to see what it would be like. I think I like it. It's loose enough that even in the basic tunisian it's not stiff. And it feels so much softer than the acrylic yarn. This may be why I never seem to finish a project. LOL


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Good! I think cotton is much easier on the hands than acrylic for a big project. I'm glad you found an I hook -- my Walmart doesn't have any afghan hooks at all. 

I'm having a little trouble with tension with the cotton because it's so unforgiving (no stretch) and the stitch patterns with both simple stitch and purl are kind of hard to make "even" because the purl sort of twists a loop and tightens up the stitch. Let me know if you have any tips on that. Meanwhile, I'm slogging along on a tunisian knit stitch square.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I kinda hold the yarn with my thumb nail as I'm pulling the loop through. And then give it a little tug to make sure the loops are all about the same size on the hook. Does that make sense? 

For some reason I had a hard time figuring out the popcorn stitch. I finally got it, but it just wasn't clicking at first. I'm working on the purl square now, when I get it finished I will post some pictures to show you what it looks like so far. I've been joining them as I go, or at least trying to. No matter what I do the blocks are not the same size.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Yikes, mine aren't working out to an even size, either. I'm trying to even them up with an edge of single crochet but I'm going to have to do some creative stitching.

I just did the popcorn block too and it's not a favorite. I've decided to really make this a sampler and add as many different stitches as I can find or think up before repeating any. If you like any of the extras I can come up with, I'll share the instructions. There's a puff stitch in the Encyclopedia of Crochet that will be more like what I think of when I picture popcorns. I also just did a block using something like double crochet -- wrap, pull a loop through the vertical bar, do the 1st half of a dc, hold that loop. It worked up really fast and was just the break I needed after doing the knit square. The knit stitch always seem to take forever to make any progress.

I'll post a pic when I get a few squares together.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

After looking at my joined squares I decided I didn't like it. I've taken my time making these things as square as possible and no matter how I join them it doesn't look good. The last thing I tried was a sc around the square and whip stitch together. It's the best I can come up with right now. It probably wouldn't be as noticeable if I wasn't using a yellow on my green squares. 

I would love to have more squares to use. I have a little book around here somewhere that has tunisian patterns in it. I'll see if I can find it and post what it has in case you want to try them too.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I will finish the purl square, I will finish the purl square...LOL I feel like I've been working on this one block forever. 

Here are the patterns from my book. I haven't tried these so I'm not sure how easy they will work up.

*Fan Stitch*

ch a multiple of 3 sts plus 1

Work 3 rows in basic afghan stitch.
*Row 4:* Yo and draw through first loop, *2 ch, yo and draw through the loop on the hook and the next 3 loops, rep from * to the end.
*Row 5: * 1 ch, *insert hook into each of the next 2 ch and draw up a loop, insert hook into the vertical loops of 3 sts which were worked tog and draw up a loop, rep from * to end, working into the last 2ch, then into the vertical loop at the end st.
*Row 6:* Work the sts off in pairs the usual way.


*Queen Lace Stitch*

Ch an even number and work first 2 rows in basic afghan stitch
*Row 3:* *Lay yarn across front of work, insert hook from right to left in front of first 2 sts tog, yo and draw lp through purlwise, insert hook between sts, yo and draw lp through, rep from * to last st, insert hook into last st, yo, draw lp through.
*Row 4:* As row 2.
Rep rows 3 and 4 throughout.


*Color Squares*

This pattern uses 2 colors, A and B.
Make a no of ch divisible by 8.
*Row 1:* Using A, insert hook into 2nd ch, yo, draw lp through, (insert hook into next ch, yo, draw lp through) twice; using B, (insert hook into next ch, yo, draw lp through) 4 times, cont in this way working 4 lps in A and 4 lps in B.
*Row 2:* Using B, yo, draw though one lp, (yo, draw through 2 lps) 3 times, using A, (yo, draw through 2 lps) 4 times, cont in this way to end.
Cont in this way, work 4 more rows, then alternate the colors and work 6 rows.
Rep these 12 rows throughout.


*Brocade Stitch*

This pattern uses 2 colors, A and B.
Using A, make a no. of ch divisible by 10, plus 2.
Work first 2 rows in basic afghan stitch.
*Row 3:* Using B, insert hook into first lp without drawing yarn through - called 1 sl st - * work 2 plains sts, (yo, insert hook into next st, draw lp through, yo, draw through 2 lps - called tr st -) 4 times, 2 plain sts, 2 sl sts rept from * to end
*Row 4:* Using B, as row 2.
*Rows 5 and 6:* Using A, as basic afghan stitch
*Row 7:* Using B, 2 tr sts, * 2 plain sts, 2 sl sts, 2 plain sts, 4 tr sts, rep from * to end.
*Row 8:* Using B, as row 2. Rep these 8 rows throughout.


*Narcissus Lace Stitch*

Make a no. of ch divisible by 4, and work first row in basic afghan stitch.
*Row 2:* Yo, draw through 2 lps, * 4 ch, yo, draw through 5 lps, rep from * until 3 lps rem on hook, 3 ch, yo, draw through 3 lps, 1 ch.
*Row 3: *Insert hook into first ch, yo, draw lp through, rep into each of next 2 ch * (insert hook into next ch, yo and draw lp through) 4 times, rep from * to end.
Rep rows 2 and 3 throughout, ending with row 2.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the stitch patterns. I think my finished afghan will only have one purl block in it; I hated that block that much. I'm finishing a "puff" block. TSS, and where you want a puff, pull up 5 stitches and yo's in a stitch, chain through the top of that poof, and continue in TSS. (oops -- TSS is Tunisian Simple Stitch, sometimes called basic afghan stitch)

I'm on block 13 so when I get 15 together I'll post a pic.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Is your lace square (G) bigger than the others? I followed the directions because no matter what I tried they ended up being different sizes, and my square is at least an inch taller. I guess I need to rip a couple of rows out.

After three color and yarn changes I am finally done with the ones in the original pattern. I'm going to start working on some others that I found. This site as more tunisian patterns if you want to check it out.

My DH is starting his vacation tomorrow so I probably won't be able to finish very many new squares. We seem to just run everywhere when he's home. I'll try to check in and see what's going on though.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not counting rows anymore. If the pattern is close to the right width, I'm working it till it's square, then stopping. No matter how many rows. Most of mine are "framed" with a row or two to try to even up the sizes. I really like the feel of the cotton fabric I'm ending up with but the squares are small and this will take awhile, so I'm glad there's no time constraint on this project. Enjoy dh's vacation!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

KyMama, this is what I ended up with. I made 20 blocks in various tunisian stitches, then went around those for several rows with a double-ended hook, then did a stream-of-consciousness border. Kind of unorthodox, but I like it. Thanks for the inpiration.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I'll join in. Work on it now and then. I have another LB afghan bookmarked, but I think it's mainly the colors that attract my eye.  This one is better as there are different stich patterns and probably would keep me more interested.

Polly, yours turned out a good size. Great job. I forgot to check the size. Want it for either our bed or in family room.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I've got the pattern. Need to decide on colors I want to use. Will probably start when the weather feels alot cooler. Tween the inner body heat and outdoors heat a blanket isn't a very strong desire amongst my other wanna make list. bwg


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

You're right about the hot weather, that's why I made mine out of cotton thread and have packed away my wool for the duration of the summer.

Remember the tunisian stitch creates a firm and thick fabric. And KyMama and I both found that the pattern does not yield exact sized squares (if we both found that, it wasn't just me, right?) so you will have to add stitches or borders to make the blocks "fit" together.

I'll be watching for your updates.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

PollySC - I missed your post with the picture somehow. That is really pretty. 

My blocks are stacked up somewhere in the other room. That's horrible, isn't it. I got so aggravated with trying to get them to be the same sizes. I loved learning the new stitches though. Maybe when it cools off some I can finish it. I think I might offset them instead of trying to line them up, then do half blocks on the short rows. Does that make sense? Maybe it wouldn't be so obvious that the squares aren't exactly right.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

The sizing is aggravating for sure. That's why I quit when I did and just started crocheting. If you don't want to offset them, you could just run edgings around each block till they're a standard size. I also thought they'd look good with long strips in between the blocks. 

I'll watch for your update and Shepmom's.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Good to know ahead of time regarding size variations. Will keep me from getting aggravated with myself. 
Still thinking about colors to use. I like that it is a skill builder so I'll be happy even if it doesn't become a blanket and I donate the squares to charity.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Update--I played with the pattern this weekend. Made Square A, B, C.
D reads just like B to me, maybe my focus was off, but it started my loss of interest. The purl instructions I don't think are correct either. I like the cross stitch. Plan on turning my knit square into a baby hat. Went off on my own whim after I lost the desire of an afghan with this pattern. So, this weekends effort was a skill building, exploration session for me. 

Been wanting to practice the basketweave stitch. Knit-Purl crochet. So I ended up practicing that and found my Bendy Carter book, Knit 1, Purl 2 in Crochet. Followed her Purl instructions. 

I just noticed the photos I admired before are from a book you mention KyMama. What's the name of that book?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

shepmom said:


> I just noticed the photos I admired before are from a book you mention KyMama. What's the name of that book?


The Pattern Library: Crochet


----------

